# How to keep front porch and siding clean from insects and webs?



## JClishe (Dec 1, 2014)

My front porch and all the siding around my front door and overhang are constantly being overrun with spiderwebs and my siding just always seems dirty and gross. Seems like it's much worse for me then my neighbors. Are there any specific insect repellants that people have had good experiences with for helping to keep the insects off my porch and siding?

Jason


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

ortho home defence max would work well as a general pesticide for what you are describing.


----------

